# I have an old Sierra model 007 cat., ser. num. WHI000165



## Wildo (Dec 16, 2011)

It says sierra mfg. Harrisonburg, va.  How old is it and where do I find the cat for it?  It says dominion woodstoves on the door has two knobs, 3/16" plate, a baffle with lever and it burns for 6-12 hrs without the cat so how much better can it get?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2011)

Riteway Mfg. quit making stoves in the 80's. . But you can get a cat here. The 007 uses 2. 

http://mychimneyworld.com/catalytic_combustors__________________/dominion_sierra


----------



## Wildo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you, I have been researching for months but haven't been able to find a pic. All of the riteway pics I saw were of the airbox variety so I gave up on that path. It could've been a classic case of my luck with internet searches.  Any idea on the year? This stove amazed me, i believe it could  heat a 2500 sq. ft. house easily we crack windows at -10 f regularly.

I have pics of this beast if it helps.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2011)

The PM I sent you in reply to yours has everything I know about the company and the old stove.


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 17, 2011)

I have this boat anchor... very different from yours, but a Sierra nonetheless.

I haven't had any better luck than you in finding more info other than what BrotherBart knows...


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 17, 2011)

Gotta write the book someday I guess. They tried to stay alive with a contract making carts for the Postal Service. Borrowed too much money for equipment and the bank finally shut'em down.

It was probably the creditors that sold the name and rights to the designs. Next it was High Sierra and then the California company.


----------

